# Moving Trackers in KBC



## MR199 (18 Jul 2012)

Hi all,

any idea if/when KBC will allow a tracker to be moved to a new property (not in NE or arrears). Also, any idea how I'd start the conversation of trying to skim a % of the loan off if i moved to a variable rate? 

I know UB offer a similar service.

Cheers


----------

